# new loft idea



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

hi 
has anyone ever built an octigon shaped loft
i just came up with the idea cause i need more room 
if anyone has any tips that would be great 

thanks


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I have seen an octogonal shapped breeding loft with breeding compartments. If I can find the page I will post it. 
Randy


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

A neighbor has one that he built out of an old gazebo. He basically enclosed 1/2 the walls with wire cloth and the rest with solid material....that is where I believe I would start to look for the basic structural plans. The octagon shape makes interior walls and doors awkward (no 90 degree angles) but he uses his as an aviary and it works great with wonderful ventilation. Good luck.


----------



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

kippermom said:


> A neighbor has one that he built out of an old gazebo. He basically enclosed 1/2 the walls with wire cloth and the rest with solid material....that is where I believe I would start to look for the basic structural plans. The octagon shape makes interior walls and doors awkward (no 90 degree angles) but he uses his as an aviary and it works great with wonderful ventilation. Good luck.[/QUOT
> 
> thanks i got the idea from a gazebo but i did not have a gazebo so i am having to build it myself


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Some of the dove coot that were built 100s of years ago had different shapes octigon,round,hexagon so its been done before. Any way goodluck would like to see a picture when you build it. GEORGE


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

andyw said:


> hi
> has anyone ever built an octigon shaped loft
> i just came up with the idea cause i need more room
> if anyone has any tips that would be great
> ...


 What are the exact measurements of the plot of ground you have to work with ? How high can the structure be built ? Any limitation of materials ? Is the building to be in an earthquake prone area ? flooding ? high winds ?
And lastly, what are the budget constraints per square foot ?


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

I once knew a flyer in Miami with an octagonal loft. The nest boxes were in the center all the way around. It was screened with no solid walls. Only solids were the roof, floor and of course the center where the nest boxes were. He lived as I said in Miami so there was no need to cover the coop.

abisai


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Found It!!!*

I knew that I had seen an article about this very thing. I finally found it. Try this link. 

http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm

It is on a web site by a man named Silvio Mattachione. He is in the Toronto Canada area. He has some wonderful, if not controvercial, articles on his web site that I found very entertaining and informative. As you read his articles you will find that he has some very strong oppinions regarding a lot of issues. Take some time to look around his site. I think you will enjoy it.

Anyway, I hope this helps in regards to the gazeebo loft question.

Dan


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

That was the loft I remember seening. 
Randy


----------

